# You have got to be kidding me! (OJ Simpson)



## ReformedWretch (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15066202/from/RS.2/

By Jeannette Walls
MSNBC
Updated: 9:34 p.m. ET Oct. 19, 2006

O.J. Simpson is confessing. Hypothetically, that is.

The former football great, who was acquitted in criminal court 11 years ago of killing his ex-wife, Nicole Brown Simpson, and her friend, Ron Goldman, reportedly has been paid a whopping $3.5 million to write about the double murder that shocked and riveted the nation in 1994, according to a detailed report in the new National Enquirer.

But Simpson is not actually confessing to the murder — rather, he’s writing a “hypothetical” book — which the Enquirer reports is tentatively being called “If I Did It.”

The early part of the book tells how Simpson fell in love with Nicole and how the marriage collapsed, reports the tab. He goes on, according to the article, to describe in gruesome detail the killing of his ex-wife and Goldman; he stipulates that the murder scenes are “hypothetical.” But, notes the tab, the descriptions are “so detailed and so chillingly realistic” that readers are left with little doubt as to what really happened.

Simpson can never be retried for the murders because of double jeopardy laws, according to the Enquirer, which also claims that Simpson aims to keep any book money instead of paying it out in a civil suit judgment against him by spending it all quickly.


----------



## Theoretical (Oct 20, 2006)

Now THAT is infuriating.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought at the time of the civil trial, God is letting him get away with it, and he doesn't have sense enough to be scared.


----------



## BJClark (Oct 20, 2006)

turmeric said:


> I thought at the time of the civil trial, God is letting him get away with it, and he doesn't have sense enough to be scared.



The thing is, even if people think they will get away with something in this life, they will still stand in judgment in the next.

so even if he thinks he's getting away with it...he's not.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2006)

Theoretical said:


> Now THAT is infuriating.



 



BJClark said:


> The thing is, even if people think they will get away with something in this life, they will still stand in judgment in the next.
> 
> so even if he thinks he's getting away with it...he's not.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 20, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


>


 

I see someone has figured out the multi-quote feature! I was trying to figure it out earlier and just did...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 15, 2006)

O.J.'s latest: 'If I Did It, Here's How It Happened'

November 15, 2006 
CNN.com

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- In a new TV interview and book, O.J. Simpson discusses how he would have committed the slayings of his ex-wife and her friend "if I did it."

The two-part television interview, titled "O.J. Simpson: If I Did It, Here's How It Happened," will air November 27 and November 29 on Fox, the TV network said Tuesday.

"O.J. Simpson, in his own words, tells for the first time how he would have committed the murders if he were the one responsible for the crimes," the network said in a statement. "In the two-part event, Simpson describes how he would have carried out the murders he has vehemently denied committing for over a decade."

"This is an interview that no one thought would ever happen. It's the definitive last chapter in the Trial of the Century," Mike Darnell, executive vice president of alternative programming for Fox, said in a statement.

The interview, conducted with book publisher Judith Regan, will air days before Simpson's new book, "If I Did It," goes on sale November 30. The book "hypothetically describes how the murders would have been committed," the network said.

The book is published by ReganBooks, an imprint of HarperCollins Publishers run by Regan. HarperCollins, like Fox, is a unit of News Corporation.

Simpson, who now lives in Florida, was acquitted in a criminal trial of the 1994 killings of his ex-wife, Nicole Brown Simpson, and her friend Ronald Goldman. Simpson was later found liable in 1997 in a wrongful death lawsuit filed by the Goldman family.

Messages left with Simpson and his attorney Yale Galanter were not returned Tuesday night.


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 16, 2006)

I would love to hear the jury who let him get away with it`s reaction.They are probably in denial at this point until he finally flat out says "I did it".

They should be ashamed.


----------



## govols (Nov 16, 2006)

If I were to use a knife to kill someone I would have used it just like I did.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 16, 2006)

govols said:


> If I were to use a knife to kill someone I would have used it just* like I did*.



Freudian slip.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Nov 16, 2006)

THis is sad...but much of what I have read on the book seems somewhat "speculative". Does anyone know of exerpts from the book that are online somewhere? It would be interesting to see what writing and wording is like.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 16, 2006)

I must admit I do not know as much about the case as most Americans but I would wait till the book is read. Publishers have a way of making a big deal about nothing and often silly media reporters fall for the trick and give free advertising.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 16, 2006)

Hmmm, apparently he put something in the book that wasn't released..wonder if they could get him on perjury charges...


----------



## bookslover (Nov 16, 2006)

BJClark said:


> Hmmm, apparently he put something in the book that wasn't released..wonder if they could get him on perjury charges...



I don't think they can get Simpson on any kind of charges. Since you can't be tried for the same crime twice, he could go on national television and flat-out say, "Yeah, I did it!" and they couldn't touch him.

Fortunately, God doesn't play by our rules!


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 17, 2006)

joshua said:


> This is reprehensible, and folks watching this junk prove the desentized nature of our culture...even amongst professing Christians.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 20, 2006)

O.J. Simpson book, TV show canceled

November 20, 2006 
CNN.com

NEW YORK (AP) -- After a firestorm of criticism, News. Corp. said Monday that it has canceled the O.J. Simpson book and television special "If I Did It."

"I and senior management agree with the American public that this was an ill-considered project," said Rupert Murdoch, News Corp. chairman. "We are sorry for any pain that his has caused the families of Ron Goldman and Nicole Brown Simpson."

A dozen Fox affiliates had already said they would not air the two-part sweeps month special, planned for next week before the Nov. 30 publication of the book by ReganBooks. The publishing house is a HarperCollins imprint owned -- like the Fox network -- by News Corp. 

In the projects, Simpson speaks in hypothetical terms about how he would have committed the 1994 slayings of his ex-wife, Nicole, and her friend Goldman. (Watch Simpson's spiritual counselor and prosecutor discuss his possible motives for book -- 8:08)

Relatives of the victims have lashed out at the now scuttled publication and broadcast plans.

"He destroyed my son and took from my family Ron's future and life. And for that I'll hate him always and find him despicable," Fred Goldman told ABC last week.

The industry trade publication Broadcasting & Cable editorialized against the show Monday, saying "Fox should cancel this evil sweeps stunt."

One of the nation's largest bookstore chains, Borders Group Inc., said last week it would donate any profits on the book to charity.

Simpson was acquitted in 1995 of murder in a case that became its own television drama. The former football star, announcer and actor was later found liable for the deaths in a lawsuit filed by the Goldman family.

Judith Regan, publisher of "If I Did It," said she considered the book to be Simpson's confession. (Watch how Regan defended her interview -- 3:48)

The television special was to air on two of the final three nights of the November sweeps, when ratings are watched closely to set local advertising rates. It has been a particularly tough fall for Fox, which has seen none of its new shows catch on and is waiting for the January bows of "American Idol" and "24."

The closest precedent for such an about-face came when CBS yanked a miniseries about Ronald Reagan from its schedule in 2003 when complaints were raised about its accuracy. The Reagan series was seen on its sister premium-cable channel, Showtime, instead.

One station manager who had said he wasn't airing the special said he was concerned that whether or not Simpson was guilty, he'd still be profiting from murders.

"I have my own moral compass and this was easy," said Bill Lamb, general manager of WDRB in Louisville.

For the publishing industry, the cancellation of "If I Did It" was an astonishing end to a story like no other. Numerous books have been withdrawn over the years because of possible plagiarism, most recently Kaavya Viswanathan's "How Opal Mehta Got Kissed, Got Wild, and Got a Life," but a book's removal simply for objectionable content is virtually unheard of.

Sales had been strong, but not sensational. "If I Did It" cracked the top 20 of Amazon.com last weekend, but by Monday afternoon, at the time its cancellation had been announced, the book had fallen to No. 51.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 20, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> O.J. Simpson book, TV show canceled



Book and TV show canceled, O.J.'s date to meet God is still on!


----------

